# ¿ Diodo en antiparalelo con bobina o con transistor?



## egp (Feb 16, 2018)

Hola.
Necesito conmutar con la salida de un microcontrolador un solenoide con 12V que me da 3A con corriente continua. Solo necesito un pulso corto de solo algunos cientos de ms. Probe con un TIP122 que tiene Ic de 5A pero ya queme un par.
El transistor tiene un diodo damper que pense que lo protegeria de la tension inversa en el momento de corte y que reemplazaba al diodo en antiparalelo con la bobina y no lo puse, me parece que estoy equivocado y tengo que poner dicho diodo.

¿Circulan -3A por el diodo en el momento del corte? 
¿Que diodo uso?

Gracias. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2018)

Ya se trató ese mismo problema de TIP122 trabajando en conmutación de bobinas y parece que los truchos traen díodo de juguete. Ponele un UF4007 a la bobina y otro al transistor


----------



## pandacba (Feb 16, 2018)

Cuando se pone un diodo de ese tipo es preferible ponerlo entre los extremos de la bobina.
Hay que entender que hace ese diodo en inversa.
No importa cuanto tiempo este conmutado, el problema aparece cuando se desconecta, allí aparece la sobretención que el diodo deriva hacia la fuente y si esta en paralelo con la bobina la cortocircuita, idealmente habria que colocar un capacitor desde el colector a masa, para disminuir al máximo la sobretensión, con lo cual se minimiza el ruido eléctrico, para eso hay que utilizar osciloscopio.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 17, 2018)

Lo que devuelve la bobina puede ser diez o cien veces mas que sus parámetros nominales, eso si, en un cortísimo pulso.
Hay que ver la característica de picos no repetitivos del diodo.


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 17, 2018)

Este dibujo a mano lo explica



La corriente se invierte a tal punto que se conduce por que se eleva el voltaje sobre el punto de ruptura inversa, por eso siempre debes ponerlo al lado de la bobina.

Nota: el voltaje inverso no llega a infinito por que se producen arcos en el circuito físico pero teóricamente si podria ser infinito en corriente 0.


----------



## peperc (Feb 17, 2018)

es lo mismo en // con la bobina que en // con el T. ??


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 17, 2018)

peperc dijo:


> es lo mismo en // con la bobina que en // con el T. ??



No es lo mismo, en paralelo con bobina el Vce máximo es igual a la V(fuente)+Vf(diodo), en paralelo a diodo Vce max = V(fuente)+Vr(del diodo o transistor, la que sea menor) por lo que puede llegar a valores más elevados y en algunos casos peligrosos.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 17, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya se trató ese mismo problema de TIP122 trabajando en conmutación de bobinas y parece que los truchos traen díodo de juguete. Ponele un UF4007 a la bobina y otro al transistor



El tema es que algunas veces no se considera la corriente inversa que puede tener la carga, ejemplo comun en los motores cuan estan en modo de regeneraciòn y los diodos no soportan esas tensiones.


----------



## peperc (Feb 17, 2018)

digo, por  qu esiempre lo veo en // con la bobina y vos lo pusiste en el dibujo en // con el T.


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 17, 2018)

Por que el dibujo era para explicar lo que le pasó al transistor por no tener diodo con la bobina


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2018)

La que genera el pico inverso de tensión de una 30 veces el voltaje de alimentación es la bobina.

 Un díodo en antiparalelo con ella cortocircuitaría ese pico inverso en la propia bobina , mejor si el díodo es rápido. O sea que "no permitiría que salga de la bobina".

 El díodo en antiparalelo con el transistor permitiría que ese pico circule y sea absorbido por la fuente de alimentación , quedando solo 0,7V inversos en el transistor en ese instante de micro o milisegundos.

 Poner los dos es una redundancia , pero multiplica la seguridad.


----------



## peperc (Feb 17, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La que genera el pico inverso de tensión de una 30 veces el voltaje de alimentación es la bobina.
> 
> Un díodo en antiparalelo con ella cortocircuitaría ese pico inverso en la propia bobina , mejor si el díodo es rápido. O sea que "no permitiría que salga de la bobina".
> 
> ...



a ver en que me equivoco:
los diodos 1n4007 son de mucha tension.

los diodos rapidos , yo he comprado los schotkly pero eran para poca tension.
que diodos ? son rapidos y de alta tension  como el 4007  ???


----------



## egp (Feb 17, 2018)

> La corriente se invierte a tal punto que se conduce por que se eleva el voltaje sobre el punto de ruptura inversa, por eso siempre debes ponerlo al lado de la bobina.
> 
> Nota: el voltaje inverso no llega a infinito por que se producen arcos en el circuito físico pero teóricamente si podria ser infinito en corriente 0.



Nuyel Segun lo que dibujaste en azul, el diodo en // con el transistor tambien esta en inversa para la tension inversa de la bobina en el momento de corte del transistor. ¿Entonces como trabaja este diodo?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 17, 2018)

peperc dijo:


> a ver en que me equivoco:
> los diodos 1n4007 son de mucha tension.
> 
> los diodos rapidos , yo he comprado los schotkly pero eran para poca tension.
> que diodos ? son rapidos y de alta tension  como el 4007  ???


Hola, el diodo FR107.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 18, 2018)

UF4007 los diodos damper son para más tensión, existe una amplia variedad de diodos rápidos y ultrarápidos, para ello hay que tener en cuenta la velocidad de recuperación, que es un dato importante, hay diooos con distitna velocidad de recuperación, al seleccionalrlo hay que tener en cuenta eso.
BY259=1500V
BY228=1500V
los hay de mucha más tensión, solo hay que utilizar una busqueda parámetrica en la web correspondiente

Si se fijan en las fuente conmutadas ya sea con transistor bipolar y mosfet hay un diodo rápido junto a un zener y un capacitor..... en el primario del transformador


----------



## peperc (Feb 18, 2018)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, el diodo FR107.



gracias, ya mire la data.. es de alta tension y su V. directa es alta, asi que no es schotkly ..
pense que los schotkly eran los rapidos , pero hay varios tipos de rapidos.

ya vi, como no se ingles, son los fast recovery , nunca les preste atencion, pero y a vi una lista.

igual, he colocado los 4007 desde hace 20 años en // con reles y nunca tuve problemas, asi que la velocidad para eso alcanza.

PERO  me es util saberlo por si un dia tengo que manejar cargas inductivas mas importantes, ahi si tendre en cuenta  todo incluso esto de la velocidad que no sabia .



gracias





pandacba dijo:


> Cuando se pone un diodo de ese tipo es preferible ponerlo entre los extremos de la bobina.
> Hay que entender que hace ese diodo en inversa.
> No importa cuanto tiempo este conmutado, el problema aparece cuando se desconecta, allí aparece la sobretención que el diodo deriva hacia la fuente y si esta en paralelo con la bobina la cortocircuita, *idealmente habria que colocar un capacitor desde el colector a masa, para *disminuir al máximo la sobretensión, con lo cual se minimiza el ruido eléctrico, para eso hay que utilizar osciloscopio.



hola, estuve pensando eso, y creo haber leido en otro tema, creo que  decian que esa sobrtension era por que el inductor se desconecta RAPIDO.
es posible que al poner el capacitor asi lo que logro es un retardo? o sea que ya no queda sin tension rapido ?
es asi?? ... no genera ninguna contra ?? a veces he leido eso de que un C y una L  juntos generan no se que ( oscilaciones, o ... bueno, no se, de ignorante pregunto) .
estoy queriendo sacar en claro , asi  limpio la info y aprendo.

PD: hice el dibujo y calculo que el C . debe ser no grande, por que sino : cuando el T. esta abierto el C. queda cargado, y cuando el T. cierra , en ese instante el T., debera soportar un pico de corriente ,  de poner en corto a el C. el cual estara cargado a VCC.


gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 18, 2018)

Error, en caso de poner una C en el colector(estamos hablando de control de un relay o también un motor)
No estan juntos, sobre todo cuando el diodo esta en el transistor, siendo del valor adecuado aplaste el pico que se produce, evitando que se exeda el valor que soporta el colector, si no se tiene conocimiento del tema y no se entiende mejor no poner nada.
Solo el diodo en paralelo con la bobina, así de esa forma se cortocircuita la misma.
Hay una amplia variedad de diodos dependiendo del uso que se le va dar, rectificación, supresores, bidireccionales, rápidos ultra rápidos
Si quiero hacer una fuente que trabaja a 30khz así sea de 12 y 100mA si le pongo un 1N4007, no voy a tener tensión.
Para eso los fabricantes publican manuales, en sus web han implementado busquedas parámetricas y si no da resultado hay un fedback que permite pedir asistencia y te la dan.
Los diodos rápidos no son algo de hoy en día.
En un simple televisor que tiene en el fly back unos 15Khz no se puede poner un 1N40XX

En la época de los televisores valvulares, se reemplazo la 5U4 porque era muy cara por diodos de silicio
Y no se porque motivo los fabricantes, ponian los BY127(verdes) de Philips o los Siemens(Rojos), lo cual era un autentico desperdicio, con 4 1N4007 andaba perfecto, pero los técnicos de la época miraban el tamaño de uno y otro y desconfiaban, cuando no tenían en los negocios les vendian los 1N5407 que eran de tres amperes pero tenian un tamaño similar


----------

